# Done First Build :)



## Rol87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everyone I just got done building my very first computer It didn't take too long it was pretty easy and fun . I tried to keep it as organized as possible but this is my first time. I took some pictures of it and wanted some feed back on it. What do you think?







Also I was trying to type and post this thread early and the computer restarted with no warning


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2007)

The wires burn my eyes!  Try to hide them...  zip ties help, also, little bland...  how about some LIGHT!


----------



## Rol87 (Oct 18, 2007)

ummm... u mean like neon light the case is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156187 

does anyone know why the led light wouldn't work on the case that I got? I checked the connections and they seem to be good. so....yea the case is pretty dark in the dark  
The case is pink because my wife wanted a pink case it didn't matter to me what case she got just as long as i built one


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 18, 2007)

is that a Asus A8V-VM mobo?

It looks nearly identical to mine.

EDIT- nevermind,  i looked at the pic closer, and i noticed it's a Asus M2A-VM


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 18, 2007)

Rol87, don't forget to update system specs


----------



## Rol87 (Oct 18, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Rol87, don't forget to update system specs



Thanks


----------

